# Moving to NZ Dec 2022/Jan 2023



## dontloserobo (12 mo ago)

I'm hoping to move to NZ in December 2022/Jan 2023. My partner will most likely head out there before me as he is doing his PhD in Christchurch. I'm unsure as to what visa would be best to go over and join him. I am a qualified teacher in the UK and would consider teaching in NZ but am open to changing jobs. Would a working holiday visa be best or is there a better avenue to consider? (I know that partner visas are an option but I'm not entirely sure how they work.)


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You may want to see my post in this forum

Christchurch is a great city.

Here's an article you may like.

I assume you're not married; In New Zealand "de facto relationships" happen pretty quickly and easily, and carry the full rights of marriage, including paid paternity leave.

It may make immigration easier. Certainly worth mentioning to immigration.

Currently immigration is real chaotic, expect for medical staff. It's nearly impossible for even engineers to migrate currently.

So patience is a virtue. It may be 2023 till immigration even for teachers, which are in huge demand, may be possible.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Forgot to mention, Christchurch is the largest city in Canterbury.

I understand that the US is having a critical shortage of teachers.

For similar reasons, there's a severe shortage here also, though less so for COVID vaccinations. All areas of New Zealand, save one (the Northland) have hit 90% double vaccinations.

Needless to say, there's never been a school shooting in New Zealand.

Youtube walking tour

20 "normal" New Zealand things that shocked me! Americans living in New Zealand.


----------

